# New to the forum



## Karenandnick (Oct 28, 2012)

15 weeks and his name is Archie .


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love Archie. What a face! I do love a smoothie! Welcome. Can't wait to see all the photos to come!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He has such a cute face and I love his color.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello sweetie. Such a lovely face. Welcome, looking forward to hearing your stories.


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

He is a lovely colour and has such a cute face.:welcome:


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ohhhh I LOVE Archie :love-eyes: :love-eyes: :love-eyes:

Look at those eyes... What an absolute sweetheart.

Welcome to the forum and I hope you takes lots from it 

...and please... Lots more photos!!!! 

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WElcome Karen, and Archie! great photos


----------



## rudy's mum (Oct 29, 2012)

Aww bless him, he looks like my little rudy, I've just signed up today also......


----------



## dianne (Aug 27, 2012)

What a lovely boy....makes me "broody"!


----------



## kimmie (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello your dogs are gorgeous looking forward to seeing photos as they grow


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Archie, lovely boy xx


----------



## Karenandnick (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone, nice to see a forum where everyone is cockapoo mad, I'll need to find out from my other half how to post more pics, he posted the original ones. X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Karen and Archie .. Does Archie have a flat / straighter coat texture? What mix is he? 

I hope you are enjoying puppy ownership  You will get lots of friendly and useful tips on here, yep we are all cockapoo lovers and owners who like to support each other and have a giggle too  Enjoy your puppy and of course this fun forum xxx


----------



## Karenandnick (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah he's fairly smooth coated but very fluffy around the face and legs.his mum was a red show cocker and his dad a White miniature poodle. So we have no idea what size he's going to grow to,I love him the size he is,nice and cuddly but he has massive feet so think he has quite a lot of growing to do  x


----------



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

Archie is gorgeous.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

What a sweetheart Archie is! Welcome Karen - new to the forum myself, it's a great place!


----------



## kimmie (Oct 10, 2012)

Archie looks very similar in coat and description to Esme .....we also look at her everyday and wonder how big she will get??? what age do they stop growing???


----------



## span (Nov 11, 2012)

Archie is super cute


----------

